# Medics in action



## John A Silkstone (Mar 22, 2010)

On UK TV channel 4 on Thursday night at 21.00 hours. Cutting Edge is showing the RAF Critical Care Medics in action on the Air Hospital documentary, as they transport injured troops back from Afgan to the UK.

Silky


----------



## John A Silkstone (Mar 25, 2010)

Watched the show and thought it very interesting. 

I thought that what one of the medics said was very true, in that all the media is interested in, is the number of coffins that pass through the town of Wootton Bassett and that they don’t show enough coverage of the wounded soldiers returning. 

The kit they use is a lot better than the kit I used on the medicvacs I did in the late 60s and early 70s.

Silky


----------

